# Making the switch to a back tension release



## hammerhunter (Nov 25, 2007)

Whalenshookerrelease.com
Super easy to use and most everyone that has one hunts with thiers!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The key thing is that the release fit your hand. With smaller hands, that may be a problem for you. It would be good if you could find a way to visit Lancaster Archery or some other archery retailer that stocks a variety of releases. 

Lots of bow hunters shoot a hinge or thumb trigger.


----------



## ElMuchoHombre (Aug 17, 2013)

I have smaller hands as well, and the Stan medium sizes fit me better than my gloves do. TRU Ball releases tend to run a little beefy for me, but I'm really wanting to try the new Honey Badger Claw, it looks great. The medium Scott Longhorn also fits my hands great. 

I shot as many of them as I could until I found one that felt right, THEN bought one. Too expensive to buy-to-try.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

small hands....look around in the classifieds and see if there are some Zenith "comfort 3" hinges for sale. they are compact and usually fit small hands well. they are also very well built releases and can usually be had for a good price....45 to 65 dollar range..


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

OutOfVelvet said:


> I am looking to switch to a back tension release. I have been doing some shopping & now am completely confused & overwhelmed. I am a small framed person with small hands. I shoot some 3-D, but would like something I could also hunt with. They seem to be pricey so i'm doing my homework before committing myself to a purchase. Just wondered what you all would suggest?


Here's a link to the best way to learn to use a hinge. http://www.zenitharchery.com/zap_no_punch.htm
Joe B.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

http://www.truball.com/SweetSpot.html

I use mine for hunting because with it's built in safety, I can draw from ANY position. I know, I have

I have the 4 finger.

Love it.


----------

